

Chinese Town Uses 5th Graders to Catch Cheaters on Police Exam - cwan
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jW4zgbYgBSArm_XhxcvFVeGDvO9AD99P78M80

======
flooha
Having just finished reading 1984, I couldn't help but think of the children
as part of the "spies". It's an interesting experiment, but I'm not sure if we
want to start positively reinforcing the behavior in children to rat out
adults on a regular basis. All it takes to ruin your life is one child,
looking for some attention, to create a story with you as the villain.

------
pmichaud
I don't understand what makes kids uniquely qualified to be more honest? It
seems counter-intuitive.

~~~
Retric
_adult supervisors were found to allow some cheating during police exams to
prevent officers' embarrassment_

Vs. Kids who probably enjoyed getting adults in trouble.

~~~
weaksauce
The problem with that is that most kids do not understand the gravity of most
situations. If the kids are motivated by accolades or treats then they might
throw in a few false positives for selfish reasons.

------
sili
Seems like a humbling experience for the test takers to be supervised by
12-year-olds, and when you get to a position of power a humbling experience or
two are useful. For kids on the other hand it puts cheating into perspective.
I wonder if it will make them less likely to cheat in the future or, in
opposite, give them ideas how to do it better.

